# 100,2% X Ray Spectro analysed gold !!!!!!!!



## slouma37 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all,
Can someone explain to me what's happening with that spectro ? like all my gold is showing 100.2% with all other metals in negative percentage and more than that, when compared with OFFICIAL 999.9% gold stamped ,analysis, it shows that evry time 100% for the official and mine is 100.2 % and 100.3%.
I'm proud but still can't belive that i do better than all official refiners...and somehow, i'm sad because i can't understand why or how an X-Ray Spectro can show more than 100% ?.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Oct 1, 2012)

I think your calibration is probably off on the XRF analyzer, Bullion is generally 99.95 if I Remember correctly, and if fine them it's 99.995+. It's probably calibration, and your gold is probably sitting between 99.95 and 99.99 or possibly better.

Scott


----------



## Lou (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd relax... It's just XRF.

Not an approved method for good delivery.


----------



## Geo (Oct 2, 2012)

if you use a piece of gold with known content, its called a standard. knowing it is shooting +.3% consistently, you can calculate gold of unknown content to within .3% efficiency.


----------



## Lou (Oct 2, 2012)

XRF shouldn't read over 100% or 9999 for that matter.


----------



## Geo (Oct 2, 2012)

Lou said:


> XRF shouldn't read over 100% or 9999 for that matter.



exactly, sounds like a calibration error.


----------



## slouma37 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all,
Thank u for your answers, i'll ask them to call the technician to calibrate it again.
Regards


----------

